# sent a good man home



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

mike d. said:


> A good friend of mine was fired on his second of work. He left early first 2 days of new job. The heat was too much. They were putting up cedar shake siding. Was that fair?



Great first impression leaving early first two days on the job. Don't matter if it's a young millennial or seasoned pro with 40 years in. :whistling BYE! Won't muscle through an extreme condition first days on the job it's gonna happen again. Feel for the guy tho but there's other jobs out there, maybe an AC'd cabinet shop


----------

